# USB sound



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

I have a Samsung UN55B8000 and Denon AVR 2809CI. When I insert the USB into the Samsung to watch movies, I don't get any sound through my speakers. What do I need to do to get the sound?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tgeary00 said:


> I have a Samsung UN55B8000 and Denon AVR 2809CI. When I insert the USB into the Samsung to watch movies, I don't get any sound through my speakers. What do I need to do to get the sound?


do you get sound when you turn on the Samsung's speakers? or is it no sound PERIOD, through either the samsung speakers or the Denon's output.


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

Yes. I get sound if I go into the tv settings and change it to tv speakers. All other output is from the denon avr. All sound is good. I don't see how I can get sound from the usb if it does not go through the avr?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tgeary00 said:


> Yes. I get sound if I go into the tv settings and change it to tv speakers. All other output is from the denon avr. All sound is good. I don't see how I can get sound from the usb if it does not go through the avr?


ok, that begs the question. what is your output from the tV to your AVR? is it digital out? HDMI out from the out on your tv to the avr or what?


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

Sat box out to avr. AVR HDMI monitor out to HDMI in to tv


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

If the USB is connected to your TV and not your AVR, you need an optical cable from your TV to your AVR in order to get audio on your AVR. Newer versions have ARC (Audio Return Channel) that can send the Audio from the TV to the AVR (Audio Return), but your model AVR does not have that capability. So you will need to send the audio from the TV to the AVR (either optical or digital coax, which ever your display has).


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I just looked up your TV, it has optical (Tosliink) out. You need to send a cable from there to your AVR, then set the AVR's input to the one you connected (i.e. TV is Opt1 in). Don't forget to change the settings in your display (TV) to use external speakers as it won't sound good with your main speakers and the TV's speakers on at the same time. Sometimes you can just turn the volume of the display all the way down.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, as cavchameleon said you need to have some form of output from your TV out to the receiver.. in your case optical out.. to get sound to the AVR. a cheap optical cable from monoprice.com should fix your problem


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

When I set the AVR input, do I have to change the setting from HDMI every time I need to watch a movie from the USB?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tgeary00 said:


> When I set the AVR input, do I have to change the setting from HDMI every time I need to watch a movie from the USB?


not as much changing an internal setting as much as just switching inputs on the receiver to whatever your optical is setup as (DVD/CD/Videogame etc...)


----------

